# ONR with wax query



## Bikeracer (Jan 16, 2015)

Because of a slight mobility problem and age, I find that by the time I've snow foamed and shampood and dried my car I've had enough for one day,but I want to polish and wax it and need to leave it until the next day which really requires another wash before starting,especially if the weather is against me.

I'm going to give ONR a go,but I see that there is one with wax in it as well.

Anyone got any recommendations as to which one ?

Allan


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

If youre gonna polish afterwards it doesnt really matter. I still prefer the blue one without wax although the wax one is nice for maintaining protection and shine if youll use later to wash the car with.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

it doesnt really matter which you use - one leaves a little carnauba wax while the other a little polymer sealant. I've seen some videos of cars washed with ordinary ONR for a year or so in better climates than ours, with absolutely no other LSP or QDs etc and they do eventually start to build a layer of protection, but whats left behind wont interfere with any next steps you plan with wax etc.

You may find that temporarily the polymers left behind by ONR _might_ effect beading/sheeting characteristics of some LSPs briefly, and a very small number of spray products (most noticeably BSD for me) dont go on quite as smoothly after an ONR wash, but washing with either ONR product isnt going to give any issues in 99.9% of cases. I've used it for almost 10 years and dozens of different products with it and only BSD has been a slight pain.

Personally I'd just go for the standard product as its noticeably cheaper and a little more versatile as a QD, cleaner, clay lube etc but if you are limited in terms of adding QDs after washing then you might prefer the extra gloss left behind by the ONRW&W version. I add a QD every wash so dont use it.

HTH


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

If you're going to go back next day; choose the normal/blue one

If you're going to go back next week choose the wax/green one. 

If I am not topping my car with a QD or Sonax BSD i go for green as it's noticeable protection for a few days. 

But I use 10x more blue than green, I probably won't replace my green when it's gone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

